# back i n castillejos



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

New house new area. Hope its reasonably quiet. View from te



















rrace


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> new house new area. Hope its reasonably quiet. View from terrace


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Glad you made it to saner ground, do you have enough room for a man cave?

That terrace looks pretty desirable for a mini-fridge stocked with some cold beer.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You live in a municipality about the size of ours, we only have one 7-Eleven and a new local spot called "Angels Hamburgers" that opened up a month ago.

I think you mentioned that the neighbors scream when they talk.... hey that's my neighbors too! the funny sounding cackle and tagay noise every single day, not to mention the motorcycles with hardly any mufflers and barking dogs all night long.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Glad you made it to saner ground, do you have enough room for a man cave?
> 
> That terrace looks pretty desirable for a mini-fridge stocked with some cold beer.


3 br with man cave garage killer upstairs terrace..nice dirty kitchen .
.stainless sink in it. Built by ozzi


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> You live in a municipality about the size of ours, we only have one 7-Eleven and a new local spot called "Angels Hamburgers" that opened up a month ago.
> 
> I think you mentioned that the neighbors scream when they talk.... hey that's my neighbors too! the funny sounding cackle and tagay noise every single day, not to mention the motorcycles with hardly any mufflers and barking dogs all night long.


We also have angels about a yr here. I lived here a yr before. Many expats


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> 3 br with man cave garage killer upstairs terrace..nice dirty kitchen .
> .stainless sink in it. Built by ozzi


I prefer the San Miguel Dark.

Hint, hint... thanks in advance.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> New house new area. Hope its reasonably quiet. View from terrace


Lefties, how do you move around so easy? Don't you have a fixed lease in the places you live?

But know that Yolanda evicted you from Leyte.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Lefties, how do you move around so easy? Don't you have a fixed lease in the places you live?
> 
> But know that Yolanda evicted you from Leyte.


No lease necessary


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> no lease necessary


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I refuse to spoil these folks..big mistake


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> I refuse to spoil these folks..big mistake






















This house 5 k a month. 2 stairways many rooms. Never have I paid over 6. In a country where ppl earn avg of 300 a day its only spoiling it


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Really like the idea of a terrace so you can hang outside with more privacy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*No lease required*



lefties43332 said:


> No lease necessary


I like that Lefties... you don't sign leases, that's a lesson to all foreigners don't sign leases you don't have to this is the Philippines why play by Western rules and make it harder for other foreigners that want to get a spot. :boxing:


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow, Nice house and Great deal! I assume that is unfurnished?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim151 said:


> Wow, Nice house and Great deal! I assume that is unfurnished?


Yes


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I like that Lefties... you don't sign leases, that's a lesson to all foreigners don't sign leases you don't have to this is the Philippines why play by Western rules and make it harder for other foreigners that want to get a spot. :boxing:


Exactly


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> exactly


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope you've found a nice quiet spot now for you and beautiful family. 

Your experience in the last spot you lived is exactly why, even though we already own our property there, won't be building on it for at least a year or so. We're not going to move too quickly and decide after dropping a ton of money we made a mistake and shouldn't have built there. 

This is another reason why this forum is so great. It's much easier, and oftentimes less expensive, to learn from other's experience rather than the hard way of making our own mistakes. 

Thank you to all who contribute here.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Bluesdude said:


> I hope you've found a nice quiet spot now for you and beautiful family.
> 
> Your experience in the last spot you lived is exactly why, even though we already own our property there, won't be building on it for at least a year or so. We're not going to move too quickly and decide after dropping a ton of money we made a mistake and shouldn't have built there.
> 
> ...


I just invested in loud speakers again so we can decide our own soothing background noise. I lost the last in yolanda


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Well said Bluesdude.

Boy it'd be nice to have a small RV and a handful of lots scattered about.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ultrafj40 said:


> well said bluesdude.
> 
> Boy it'd be nice to have a small rv and a handful of lots scattered about.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I looked and looked but for the life of me I cannot see the ref. (maybe my eyes are going bad)


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I looked and looked but for the life of me I cannot see the ref. (maybe my eyes are going bad)


They are


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Stereo system*



lefties43332 said:


> I just invested in loud speakers again so we can decide our own soothing background noise. I lost the last in yolanda


When in-laws bad talk or people bug us from the road, my wife turns up the stereo and they no longer have an annoying voice, it works great as an anti-inget device.


----------

